# My Log



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

This is kinda my first post here, so this is going to serve as an intro I guess...but I really just need somewhere to write my log.  

I see a few names that look a little familiar 

So yeah...I'm going to copy the last weeks worth of training into this thread. I am cutting at the moment...although been a little screwed up the past 3 days days...going from eating nothing to eating not so healthy, although very yummy, foods....that's what stress will do to ya. Anyway...I'm a girl (5'4", 125ish) so no laughing at my weights or nothing. I didn't train yesterday...or maybe the day before...ha! nice way to start a training log...w/ no training and lots of cheat foods, lol...I'll be back at it today though. Oh...and I'm at the moment doing a high rep program...which I freaking hate...but I am going back to low rep starting today


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

*Feb. 5*

*A1. Full Squat 60 RI*

115/10 x 4

*A2. Lying Leg Curl, toes pointed 60 RI*

45/12
45/12
45/12 cheating on the last two 
40/12

*DB Split Squat 45 sec RI*

22.5/12 x 2 each leg

Rest interval here was supposed to be 45 sec, lol...but it came and went twice before I could go again



_Total: 1662
Fat: 53
Carbs: 115
Fiber: 12
Protein: 180_


*Feb 6*

Training...none

cardio....none

Diet

Total: 1582
Fat: 56
Carbs: 85
Fiber: 11
Protein: 163
Alcohol: 13


*Feb 7*

*A1. Lat Pulldown 60 RI*

105/9
110/8
110/8
110/8

*A2. Standing DB Press 60 RI*

22.5/8 x 4

*B1. Cable Pullover 45 RI*

70/12
75/11

*B2. Cable Lateral 45 RI*

15/12
15/12
*
C. Standing DB Curl 60 RI*

20/5 + 15/5 + 10/5
20/5 + 15/4 + 10/5


Cardio...Ran the stairs...2 flights x 4 = 1 set.....3 sets. Had to stop cause my foot hurt


Diet....

Total: 1581
Fat: 40
Carbs: 115
Fiber: 5
Protein: 186


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

*Feb. 8*

This may look like a leg workout...but in fact was a lower back / cardio workout 

*A1. SLDL 60 RI*

135/8
135/8
135/8
135/8

*A2. Front Squat ** 60 RI*

95/12
95/12
95/12
95/12

** I had to switch to heels elevated back squats for the 3rd & 4th sets

*B. DB Step ups 60 RI*

20/10 x 2

I suck at those


Cardio.....very easy uphill walking 15 min. PWO


*Feb. 9*

Training ..... off

Cardio ........ none

Diet

Total: 1423
Fat: 61
Carbs: 56
Protein: 163


*Feb 10*

*A1. Incline DB Press 60 RI*

35/8 x 4

this was hard...WTF I hate working chest :notenoughangrysmilies:

*A2. T-Bar Row 60 RI*

Bar+60/8
Bar+70/8 x 3

*B1. Flat BB Press 45 sec RI*

85/9
80/8

This was supposed to be sets of 10.


*B2. Seated Cable Row 45 RI*

90/10 x 4

*Tri Pressdown 45 RI*

70/10...too light didn't count
85/5 + 75/5 + 65/5
75/5 + 65/5 + 55/5


....no cardio...yet...may go back for intervals tonight.


BW this morning...123.5


Total: 1713
Fat: 53
Carbs: 104
Protein: 209


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

*Feb 11*

*A1. Lat Pull 60 RI*

110/8 x 4

last week...105/9, 110/8 x 3

Was supposed to do legs today but um...too sore


*A2. Standing DB Press 60 RI*

25/8 x 4

last week...22.5/8 x4

*B1. Cable Pullover 45 RI*

75/10
70/10

*B2. Cable Lateral 45 RI*

15/12 x 2

*C. DB Curl 60 RI*

20/5 + 15/5 + 10/5 x 2


Cardio ....PWO, 18 min on bike which included 8 intervals.


Didn't count food today cause i ate lots of pizza.



*Feb 12*

(last week in brackets)

*A1. Full Squat 60 RI*

115/10 ...(115/10)
125/10 ...(115/10)
125/10 ...(115/10)
125/8 ...(115/10)

*A2. Lying Leg Curl, Toes Pointed 60 RI*

45/10 ...(45/12


...yeah.,....I just realized I actually forgot to do half my workout so there's no point in updating this ... my mind is just not there today 

(that was a write off  )


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

*Feb 15*

*A1. Incline Db Press 60 RI*

35/8
40/7
35/8
35/8

last week 35/8 x 4 ...still trying to get back to the 40's dry.gif

*A2. T-bar Row 60 RI*

bar+70/8 x 4

last week +60/8, +70/8 x 3

*B1. HS incline press 45 RI*

70/10 x 2

*B2. HS Row 45 RI*

90/10
120/10

*Tri press*

85/6 + 75/6 + 55/6


15 min. SS PWO

Diet....later

felt good to be back in the gym



...and that was my last workout...desperately need to get to the gym


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> and that was my last workout...desperately need to get to the gym


W/O's look good   Now get back to the gym!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

welcome to IM wild-thang.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome Wild 

Nice front squat   I hate doing those.  Probably because I cant' do them.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard.  Looks like you are on the right track in the gym.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was wondering about your diet.  What are you working on now?  (Bulk, cut, maintain?)  Your cals seem to fluctuate a lot for someone your size.  (I say it that way because I'm around 275 or so, and mine fluctuate too, but it is a lower percentatge of my intake because my intake is higher overall.)

 If you know what you want to do but don't know how, check the stickies, post questions or just email Jodi direct.  She is the queen of all things nutritious...

 Good luck!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a feeling she knows what she is doing and don't need my help


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.  Looks like you are on the right track in the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome...my calories change according to training each day. 

I will be sure to check out the stickies and speak to the queen if need be


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome...jodi & funky


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Are those your legs in you Avi?


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep....that's me


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> Yep....that's me


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome...my calories change according to training each day.
> 
> I will be sure to check out the stickies and speak to the queen if need be


 Didn't mean to imply you needed it...just trying to be helpful.


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to imply you needed it...just trying to be helpful.



I appreciate that


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

Hiya baby!


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Hiya baby!



Hi


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome...my calories change according to training each day.
> 
> I will be sure to check out the stickies and speak to the queen if need be




ahahahhaha.....queen!!!  hahahhah


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

*Deadlifts* 60 RI

185/3
185/3
195/3
195/3
195/3
185/3
185/3
185/3

I think I pulled something. I should have left it at 185...but I just get so freakin' excited to deadlift    I lost ANOTHER pair of straps...so this was especially brutal having had to use chalk today after relying on straps for months and it being the first heavy pull day in 2 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Unilateral Leg Press* 60 RI

90/8
90/8
90/5

My left leg is a pussy.

*DB Split Squat* 60 RI

22.5/ 10 x 2

Man I hate those and I always wuss out there, lol...I can really do a lot more weight than that


Cardio....hmmm, not so much

Diet....later...if I don't eat pizza


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ahahahhaha.....queen!!!  hahahhah


I prefer Princess


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Great Lookin W/O !!! MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.....PIZZA


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> I think I pulled something. I should have left it at 185...but I just get so freakin' excited to deadlift    I lost ANOTHER pair of straps...so this was especially brutal having had to use chalk today after relying on straps for months and it being the first heavy pull day in 2 weeks.



You don't need straps.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2005)

Wild--Queen
Jodi--Princess
Jodie--Queen Bitchy?

LMAO


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 19, 2005)

Wild-one and Thunder.  I recognize both of your names from Rugged.  Good to see you starting a journal here Wild-thang.  I'll be following.  When I saw the legs in your avatar, I knew who it was!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Wild-one and Thunder.  I recognize both of your names from Rugged.  Good to see you starting a journal here Wild-thang.  I'll be following.  When I saw the legs in your avatar, I knew who it was!



Ahh, foiled already. 

Her legs will give her away every time won't they? They've become her 'calling card'.


----------



## wild (Feb 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Ahh, foiled already.
> 
> Her legs will give her away every time won't they? They've become her 'calling card'.



lol....freakin' tree trunks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to get my name changed ...I hate this one


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Wild--Queen
> Jodi--Princess
> Jodie--Queen Bitchy?
> 
> LMAO


  I'm usually called Queen Bitch but if you really want that title Jodie I'll be happy to hand it over 

Pssssttt.......Your not really bitchy, and if you feel that way it's just dieting


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Hiya stranger   Nice to see you start a journal here


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 22, 2005)

so good to "see" you here.  

my journal's coming today.  but you freaking stole my creative title.    (seriously)


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have a feeling she knows what she is doing and don't need my help



Welcome.  Back.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Ahh, foiled already.
> 
> Her legs will give her away every time won't they? They've become her 'calling card'.



What's up chief.  How you been?


----------



## wild (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everybody  ...thanks for the welcome back....I'm not gonna keep up w/ this log though...I think I was a little overzealous starting it  but it's great to see ya'll again


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 23, 2005)

Why not?

And I was looking forward to it....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

You scared her off Steve, thanks


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

Hiya Wild! Good to see ya...............................back


----------



## wild (Mar 8, 2005)

I wasn't expecting this to be bumped so fast, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hiya dg


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I wasn't expecting this to be bumped so fast, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Albob has no life.


----------



## wild (Mar 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Albob has no life.




I think you're the one who bumped it twit 

...on that note...I do think I will attempt to journal here again   I am contemplating a show...against my better judgement...and that of my coach...and well, everyone who know me pretty much, lol. I really can't commit to it at this point as I may have to go away at the same date as the show....either way though...I want to be in kick ass shape.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh well, in that case, I have no life either. Don't you remember that night in my druken stupor I told you?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I think you're the one who bumped it twit
> 
> ...on that note...I do think I will attempt to journal here again   I am contemplating a show...against my better judgement...and that of my coach...and well, everyone who know me pretty much, lol. I really can't commit to it at this point as I may have to go away at the same date as the show....either way though...I want to be in kick ass shape.


----------



## wild (Mar 8, 2005)

Last week's numbers in brackets

*A1. Incline DB Press* 0 RI

40/4 ...(40/4)
40/4 ...(40/4)
40/4 ...(40/4)
40/4 ...(40/4)
40/4 ...(35/4)
40/4 ...(35/4)

*A2. Bent BB Row, Supinated* 60 RI

125/4 ...(120/4)
125/4 ...(125/4)
125/4 ...(125/4)
125/4 ...(125/4)
125/4 ...(125/4)
125/4 ...(125/4)

...had to borrow some dudes straps for that...really need to get my own.

*B. Seated DB Press* 60 RI

22.5/12 ...(25/12)
22.5/9  ...(22.5/8)

*C1. Weighted Bench Dips, Feet Elevated* 0 RI

80/6 x 3

(70/6 x 3)

*C2. EZ Bar Curl* 60 RI

Bar+10/6 ...(Bar+5/6)
Bar+10/6 ...(Bar+10/6)
Bar+10/6 ...(Bar+10/6)


12 min. SS PWO + stretching


Will update diet later...

Total: 1687   	 
Fat: 56
Carbs: 	101 
  Fiber: 15  	
Protein: 190


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

Last week's numbers in brackets

*A. Full Squat* 60 RI

140/4 ...(135/4)
140/4 ...(135/4)
140/4 ...(135/4)
140/4 ...(135/4)
140/4 ...(135/4)
140/4 ...(135/0)

*B. Good Morning* 60 RI

125/6 ...(120/6)
125/6 ...(125/6)
125/6 ...(125/6)
125/6 ...(125/6)

*C. Lying Leg Curl, toes pointed* 60 RI

50/12
50/10

Dropped the Cable Pullthroughs in favour of leg curls since I'm iffy on form

I had a P+C meal this morning instead of P+F...I have done this a few times before training legs and noticed each time I have a much better workout. 

*D. Hanging Leg Raise* 60 RI

3x8


20 min Cardio on bike PWO


P.M. ...cardio...SS 30


Total:  1533   	 
Fat: 	55  	
Carbs: 	83  
  Fiber: 12  	
Protein: 176


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy Shit!  140 for Front Squats, totally impressive.


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Holy Shit!  140 for Front Squats, totally impressive.



Heck no...I wish...that's a full (back) squat


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Oooppsss......I misread  

I'm not good at the pull throughs either.  I just don't feel like I'm doing it right


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oooppsss......I misread
> 
> I'm not good at the pull throughs either.  I just don't feel like I'm doing it right



It's ok...but thanks for making me feel like a pussy on the full squats  

Just kidding  hehe 

The pull throughs...I've done them a couple times and it never feels right...grrrr


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh come on now, you know I'd never think that of you.  NEVER!


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, look at those quads!  And you think your squats are wussy?  LOL!  I think NOT!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow.  Look at those legs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Marry me?! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jake is in lust....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

those legs are amazing. wow. i was thinking wild was a guy for a sec but the posing trunks were a little teeny...  again, amazing.


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow.  Look at those legs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um....no.


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> those legs are amazing. wow. i was thinking wild was a guy for a sec but the posing trunks were a little teeny...  again, amazing.



Nope...I'm a girl


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jake is in lust....



It was short lived


----------



## wild (Mar 9, 2005)

Went back to the gym for more cardio...15 rowing...which I should have stuck w/....then 15 min on the elliptical...*barf* man...I thought I was going to toss me cookies..er, brocoli


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow.  Look at those legs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Poor Jake!  He's been shot down.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

me too sort of


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Nope...I'm a girl



and a very pretty one


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2005)

where is the rest of you?


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> and a very pretty one



Thanks Sara


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> where is the rest of you?



Well...this is the other half of me


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2005)

very impressive. my daughter is starting to work out with me. when she gets home from school today we start her 1st day. she is 13 n putting on a little weight from snacking with grampy too much.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Well...this is the other half of me


I'm in awe how much LBM you have put on this past year.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2005)

ditto.  damn girl!    you're looking amazing!


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks girls 

...that would be the Thunderous training


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

welcome aboard wild ... you have quite the physique based on your av and the pic you posted.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2005)

Her front side is very pretty too.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Her front side is very pretty too.


Sure is


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> and a very pretty one


  Agrees......your 5'4" 125?  Very nice!


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> welcome aboard wild ... you have quite the physique based on your av and the pic you posted.



Thanks NT


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Thanks NT


  Hey now what about me?  lol


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Agrees......your 5'4" 125?  Very nice!



Yes.  ....123 this morning actually


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Hey now what about me?  lol



Thanks


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Yes.  ....123 this morning actually


  Lets see more pics.......yea?  Im very interested!


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Lets see more pics.......yea?  Im very interested!




...nah...maybe if I ever make any progress I'll take some more


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> ...nah...maybe if I ever make any progress I'll take some more


  Ill be waiting endlessly.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Wild,

You look very familiar


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Hi Wild,
> 
> You look very familiar



I do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see you craig


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Her front side is very pretty too.


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Just HIIT today

Ran the stairs...this time, I ran 2Fx2 x 12 sets. First time I ran that way, did a few sets w/ 45 sec rest and it was too much...dropped it down to 30 sec and it was perfect. Much better than the 2Fx4 x 4.

Diet....later, minor slip up


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Her front side is very pretty too.





			
				Velvet said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Diet....later, minor slip up



was is it PB or cashews this time?


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually...it was a mango


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Actually...it was a mango



Oh you no fun


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Actually...it was a mango



That's a slip up?    If that's a slip up then I have land slides   Nice w/o's girl


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Actually...it was a mango


  A mango! How dare you eat a mango.  OMG, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

It was supposed to be a low carb day and it wasn't in the plan


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

oh my gosh I'm so tired   I did shoulders this morning and went and painted for 6 hours....omg and then later I have to go vacuum for 2 hrs at gymnastics....I won't be able to move my arms tomorrow, lol.

*A1. Push Press* 0 RI

75/4 x 6 ....(70/4 x 6)

I had much better form this week....I think it was because I wasn't in a rack and had to clean the first rep...it kinda flows better after a clean. However, my clean form sucks  lol

*A2. Pullups* 60 RI

BW/4 x 6

*B. Cable Crossover*  25 RI

35/8
35/8
35/8
35/7
35/6

....I forgot to check how to do the density training...all I could remember was the 25 second RI's ...I guessed at everything else...was I even close Thunder? LOL

....dropping direct arm training while dieting.

cardio....none


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

So this is where you're hiding.

I can see from your back double bicep that you decided the BBing route!


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> So this is where you're hiding.
> 
> I can see from your back double bicep that you decided the BBing route!



Yeah...although I think that picture makes me look bigger than I really am, lol....must be the lighting or something


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

Diet....

Total: 968   	 
Fat: 	21  	
Carbs: 	71  	
  Fiber: 5  	
Protein: 124  	

Plus

1 medium pizza
1/2 bag of sour cream and onion chips
1 SF hot chocolate
1 handful of cornpops


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> 1 medium pizza
> 1/2 bag of sour cream and onion chips
> 1 SF hot chocolate



I see


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I see



Yeah....and I'll see it on the booty I'm sure


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Diet....
> 
> Total: 968
> Fat: 	21
> ...


I want your competition diet


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I want your competition diet



lmao....well....it wasn't authorised by the big guy  ...but I mean....I've got weeks, and I don't want to waste away...


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

>




my monkey.....will you touch it?


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my monkey.....will you touch it?



Perv


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

hahahahahahha.......good answer.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)

Too many people are touching your monkey lately Funky


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

there can never be enough.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> lmao....well....it wasn't authorised by the big guy  ...but I mean....I've got weeks, and I don't want to waste away...


  Well, then eat up girl


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Is your "coach" the same?


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Is your "coach" the same?



I am not sure who you're referring to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...certainly not who most here would be thinking of  

I train w/ Thunder from Rugged.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Not DP then?


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Not DP then?



Absolutely, definitely not.

I don't speak to him at all


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Double wahey!

I thought i'd have to choose my words carefully incase he told me i was IR.


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Double wahey!
> 
> I thought i'd have to choose my words carefully incase he told me i was IR.



New coach and old coach...completely different


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Good shit. I think i love him already, purely based on comparison.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Thunder is a stand up guy, from what I have seen.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 12, 2005)

nice journal, things really look good!!!!


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> nice journal, things really look good!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> New coach and old coach...completely different


OMG, TOTALLY different.  I like your new coach better, and he's sexier too


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG, TOTALLY different.  I like your new coach better, and he's sexier too



Way


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

I am supposed to deadlift and run today  I definitely can not deadlift.....I'm sitting here trying to get the energy to go run at least


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

why can't you deadlift?

I became a running junkie


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> why can't you deadlift?
> 
> I became a running junkie



Up late last night, up early this morning, and I painted all day yesterday...my arms, shoulders and traps are dead, lol

I wish I could become a cardio junkie...but I'm too lazy


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

awwwwwwwww.......little cardio bunnies.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm not a cardio junkie but up until 2 weeks ago, I was running 5-8 miles 2x per week and I was spinning twice per week too oh and riding my bike around the mountains here once a week.  It's stuff I enjoy doing and I loathe cardio equipment but you already knew that.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

BTW - This is so awsome having most the gang back together


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah, I can't do cardio if it is on a piece of equiptment....that really sucks.  Hell, I can't do cardio if it outside either.  LOL, it is so hard to get excited about cardio.


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not a cardio junkie but up until 2 weeks ago, I was running 5-8 miles 2x per week and I was spinning twice per week too oh and riding my bike around the mountains here once a week.  It's stuff I enjoy doing and I loathe cardio equipment but you already knew that.



Yeah...that's true....I would rather kickbox for 2 hrs than use a machine for 20 min, lol


----------



## wild (Mar 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> BTW - This is so awsome having most the gang back together



yeah  ...hil needs to be around more though...she must have a life or something


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

No shit!  What gives her the right?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2005)

cardio BLOWS!!  and not in a good way either.


----------



## wild (Mar 13, 2005)

Last weeks #'s in brackets

*A. romanian deadlift* 90 RI

185/4 ...(175/4)
185/4 ...(175/4)
185/4 ...(175/4)
185/4 ...(175/4)
185/4 ...(175/4)
185/4 ...(175/4)

...still no straps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*B. Full Squat* 60 RI

115/8 ...(115/8)
120/8 ...(115/8)
120/8 ...(115/8)
120/8 ...(115/8)

I didn't really feel like increasing that but I figured I better, lol


Cardio....18 min. on the bike...which included 6 intervals.


diet.....later


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

good workout wild.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2005)

So you arn't using any straps with those deads?    I can't deadlift over 155 without using straps because of my damn wrist


----------



## wild (Mar 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So you arn't using any straps with those deads?    I can't deadlift over 155 without using straps because of my damn wrist



No...I lost mine a couple weeks ago  I don't really have a problem w/ the grip as long as the reps are low...I've pulled my max w/o straps...it's just that it rips my hands apart and I guess i'm a wittle pussy


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't like having caluses.


----------



## wild (Mar 13, 2005)

I like 'em  ...just sometimes they hurt too much


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

you should see my hands.  Jeez!!


----------



## wild (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you should see my hands.  Jeez!!



yes...but mine's from deadlifting funky...we all know what yours is from


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> yes...but mine's from deadlifting funky...we all know what yours is from




that is why i keep my fingernails so long.  it feels like some one else.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is why i keep my fingernails so long.  it feels like some one else.



EEW..  You homo.  Do you paint them too?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> EEW..  You homo.  Do you paint them too?




only on friday night.


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

Eating was bad all weekend  back to dieting today though

35 min cardio this morning

going back for more tonight


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

What did you eat?  I had a refeed on Saturday but I was an   for a change.  Boring, I know 

How many weeks out are you?


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

I dunno..I haven't committed to any show 

Well...friday I ate a whole pizza...but that was planned.

Saturday night I ended up eating a whole bag of popcorn

Sunday night...2 cups of ice cream


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Mmmmmm Ice Cream


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

What kind of icecream?  Damn, I love icecream so much..


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of icecream?  Damn, I love icecream so much..



chocolate caramel

I just had chocolate cake....yeah, I'll be competing 

Ooooh...chocolate caramel ice cream _WITH_ chocolate cake!!! I'll be right back


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

You are so bad.. damn, I need to stay strong.  No icecream.

Have you ever seen Bill Cosby's stand up?  He sings a song "I love chocolate cake, chocolate cake"  Funniest thing ever


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are so bad.. damn, I need to stay strong.  No icecream.
> 
> Have you ever seen Bill Cosby's stand up?  He sings a song "I love chocolate cake, chocolate cake"  Funniest thing ever


  I remember that. "Dad is great, for giving us chocolate cake."


----------



## wild (Mar 15, 2005)

Sadly I have no idea what you two are talking about


----------



## wild (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw an itty bitty vein on my tummy this morning...maybe if I stop eating like crap I'll see more, lol

*A1. Low Incline DB Press* 0 RI

40/4 x 6

same weight as last week...and retardedly harder  

*A2. HS Row* 60 RI

160/4 x 6

*B1. Cable Lateral* 0 RI

15/12
15/8 + 10/4

*B2. Face Pull* 60 RI

37.5/12
35/12


*Cardio*

15 min on the bike w/ 6 intervals


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

How do you break your groups into(A1, B1, A2 etc)?  Could you possibly post you training regime, im curious to look at it


----------



## wild (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How do you break your groups into(A1, B1, A2 etc)?  Could you possibly post you training regime, im curious to look at it



A1, A2 is a superset

I'm doing a 4 day upper/lower split

Day 1 - Heavy horizontal push/pull, light vertical 

Day 2 - Heavy Quad dominant, light hip

Day 3 - Heavy vertical push/pull, light horizontal

Day 4 - Heavy Hip dom, light quad

...although I am trying to back off the back work a bit since it's pretty well devloped, so my light vertical only has shoulder work and my light horizontal only has chest work. I love working back and deadlifting...and I hate working chest.... it shows in my physique  

I also just stopped direct arm training since I'm dieting now...not that I have done a lot in the past year and a half, lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Cool, thanks.. and I havent seen a pectoral shot yet.  No pics, because its lagging? 

You really should also rent the Bill Cosby standup, you wont be sorry.  Then you can sing the chocolate cake song with Denise and I


----------



## wild (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmm....I could see if I have a side chest somewhere.....


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## wild (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi sara


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You really should also rent the Bill Cosby standup, you wont be sorry.  Then you can sing the chocolate cake song with Denise and I


  Jake, how about we eat the chocolate cake instead of singing about it?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Does this mean you'll bake it AND eat it?  When can I come over


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL c'mon down anytime.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

Cheers!  Care to share in some Guiness or Green Beer today?


----------



## wild (Mar 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cheers!  Care to share in some Guiness or Green Beer today?



I would  ...but I probably won't


----------



## wild (Mar 20, 2005)

Bump just so as not to lose this, lol...I do intend to workout some day again....but right now I am painting so much I want to die from exhaustion


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

> but right now I am painting so much I want to die from exhaustion


.


or from fumes.


----------



## wild (Mar 20, 2005)

lol...no...I'm pretty much used to that


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

She likes the paint fumes.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey wild  What you painting?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 21, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> yeah  ...hil needs to be around more though...she must have a life or something



awwwhhhh   you just made my day.  i'm way late and playing catch up in your journal but i'm here - and i'm going to stick around.  (let's stop the crazy rumors about me having a life right here and now.   ).  it's so great that you're here.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

morning/afternoon Miss Wild


----------



## wild (Mar 21, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> (let's stop the crazy rumors about me having a life right here and now.   ).



LMAO    ...


----------



## wild (Mar 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning/afternoon Miss Wild



Hi nt 




			
				sara said:
			
		

> Hey wild  What you painting?



I just painted the first floor of an indigo bookstore....worst part was it had to be done after hours...I've been working till 3-4 am painting


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> awwwhhhh   you just made my day.  i'm way late and playing catch up in your journal but i'm here - and i'm going to stick around.  (let's stop the crazy rumors about me having a life right here and now.   ).  it's so great that you're here.


  Then stick around so we can have fun will ya.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2005)

when will the painting be over?  you must be wiped out.


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> when will the painting be over?  you must be wiped out.



I was  I'm going back tomorrow though. 

Right now...I'm drowning my sorrows in alcohol  


Oh....I guess I should update my training...

I worked out

It SUCKED!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Oh....I guess I should update my training...
> 
> I worked out
> 
> It SUCKED!




classic.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I was  I'm going back tomorrow though.
> 
> Right now...I'm drowning my sorrows in alcohol
> 
> ...








 Sharing is caring.


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> classic.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I was  I'm going back tomorrow though.
> 
> Right now...I'm drowning my sorrows in alcohol
> 
> ...


Hey, I was wondering where you've been.  PM me or go on MSN if want to talk.  I hope you are ok.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering where you've been.  PM me or go on MSN if want to talk.  I hope you are ok.




you guys have MSN??  You never talk to me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

I hate AIM.  I'll PM you my MSN


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

I never go on msn unless someone actually tells me to, lol ...I hate that thing


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

I seriously need to come up w/ a new training program ...no motivation to train right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...I'm gonna become a fatty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.....maybe I just need to buy some new tunes


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

New music is a good boost   But I highly doubt you will become a fatty


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Just a forewarn.. I wouldnt post my MSN name here on IM.  I dont care about AIM, thats why its here, but you should see all the weirdos that send me messages.


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just a forewarn.. I wouldnt post my MSN name here on IM.  I dont care about AIM, thats why its here, but you should see all the weirdos that send me messages.



what's the difference between aim and msn?    (I mean the difference  between being able to post one or the other...not the difference between the two programs  )


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh.. MSN I use to talk to my close friends.  Its my main chat client.  The AIM I use to talk to all kinds of people.  I just get weird ass questions all the time from people I have no clue about.  I would freak out if they were bugging me on MSN like that.  

Plus look at your legs!! I bet there would be weirdos coming out of the wood work


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh ...LOL...well I just don't add anyone to my user list unless I know them


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey...sweet! I broke a hundred posts


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Can I be added, Im not too crazy lol


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

How do I know? 

...you can add me...but I'm serious when I say I never go on


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh.. MSN I use to talk to my close friends.


I feel so special.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> How do I know?
> 
> ...you can add me...but I'm serious when I say I never go on


I added you to my new msn account.  Your'e right you are never there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I feel so special.


Are you being sarcastic   Im serious, there is like 10 people on my list


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> How do I know?
> 
> ...you can add me...but I'm serious when I say I never go on



I will PM you my email.  Then you can add me.  But you should get on more often, I have some new tunes for your workout.   I only get on in the AM and weekends though


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you being sarcastic   Im serious, there is like 10 people on my list


No, that means I'm special because I'm on your list unless you removed me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Your special


----------



## wild (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will PM you my email.  Then you can add me.  But you should get on more often, I have some new tunes for your workout.   I only get on in the AM and weekends though



But if I go on all the time then people will want to talk to me  

...speaking of tunes...I am thinking Rammstein ...that should light a fire under my ass  



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> I added you to my new msn account. Your'e right you are never there



Hilarious


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you guys have MSN??  You never talk to me.



same here


----------



## wild (Mar 26, 2005)

Well...I worked out ....second time in I think a week and a half. I feel like my legs are shrinking  I have to take out direct shoulder training while I'm painting...so that leaves my program being pretty damn basic since i'm also not training arms directly. 

I have lost a tremendous amount of strength in 2 weeks...most likely due to not enough rest, not eating properly and not training    

*A. Deadlift* 60 RI

175/5 x 5

Pathetic!

*B. Unilateral Leg Press* 60 RI

70/10
70/8

Even more pathetic!!

*C. Flat BB Bench* 60 RI

90/5 x 5

Just downright disgusting   

*D. Cable Row* 60 RI

90/8 
90/8
90/8


No cardio

But did 9 hours of painting the day before.


----------



## wild (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't advise training full body two days in a row and then trying to run stairs 

*Full Squat* 60 RI

95/10 x 3

I was totally pushing myself there LOL

My stance was a little wider than normal...

*Lying leg Curl....toes pointed* 60 RI

45/10
45/10
45/10

*SB DB Press* 60 RI

30/10
30/10
30/10

*DB Pullover* 60 RI

35/10
35/10
35/8


Ran the stairs...was real tired though...2x2/8 ...30 sec RI


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, from the looks of your avi, you've certainly gained a lot of lbm since the last time you were on these boards. You look awesome (not that you didn't before though, lol).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

damn, total body two days straight!!  that is hardcore.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

You look fantastic


----------



## wild (Mar 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, total body two days straight!!  that is hardcore.




or you know.....just really dumb


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, i didn't want to go there.


----------



## wild (Mar 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow, from the looks of your avi, you've certainly gained a lot of lbm since the last time you were on these boards. You look awesome (not that you didn't before though, lol).



Yeah...gained a little when I dropped my volume and started lifting heavy...go figure


----------



## wild (Mar 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You look fantastic



Thanks 

...although that was a couple months ago....definitely pre-easter chocolate


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

You will always look great wild one


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Yeah...gained a little when I dropped my volume and started lifting heavy...go figure


What a concept.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What a concept.



Just don't get crazy and think you can start eating carbs on training days.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## wild (Mar 29, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Just don't get crazy and think you can start eating carbs on training days.



Ha!


----------



## wild (Mar 29, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Is that you in your avatar?




T'is me ...maybe a little chunkier at the moment though


----------



## wild (Mar 29, 2005)

*Flat Bench* 90 RI

95/3
95/3
100/3
100/3
100/3
100/3
100/3
100/3

Yayyyy   ...except, I actually lost count on the sets...people kept talking to me  

*Incline DB Press*  60 RI

30/10
30/8
30/7



*Bent BB Rows* 60 RI

115/6
120/6
115/6
115/6

*Lat Pull* 60 RI

90/10
90/10
90/10

*Bar Dips* 60 RI

BW/10
BW/8
BW/6


Cardio.....20 min HIIT on bike


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice workout!  

BTW, any idea what your bodyfat % is?


----------



## wild (Mar 29, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice workout!
> 
> BTW, any idea what your bodyfat % is?



Not a clue...I never get it tested


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

How long have you been training for? If you don't mind, and how old are you?


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> T'is me ...maybe a little chunkier at the moment though


Wow.... nice work.  


Nice lifts, BTW.


----------



## wild (Mar 29, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> How long have you been training for? If you don't mind, and how old are you?




I'm 32...been training...well, training for bodybuilding about 7 or 8 years, competing for 5, but really always trained before that, just didn't know what I was doing


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I'm 32...been training...well, training for bodybuilding about 7 or 8 years, competing for 5, but really always trained before that, just didn't know what I was doing




Only 7-8 years?? you look like you been doing this for at least 14 years


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> BTW, any idea what your bodyfat % is?



I know - I know
just about perfect


----------



## wild (Mar 30, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I know - I know
> just about perfect



You're only judging on the nice pics I'm posting  ...I'm not showing the fatty pics


----------



## wild (Mar 30, 2005)

Training....off

Cardio.....30 min steady state

I feel and look like crap....so much wasted time eating pizza and chocolate. I suck


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> You're only judging on the nice pics I'm posting  ...I'm not showing the fatty pics


----------



## wild (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2005)

is the painting over?


----------



## wild (Mar 31, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> is the painting over?




For now....Might be doing more on sunday though


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Workout? 

How is your day going?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## wild (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Workout?
> 
> How is your day going?



Like shit...how'd ya know? 


.....workout's on it's way


----------



## wild (Mar 31, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

>



hi


----------



## wild (Mar 31, 2005)

So....I am in the midst of an identity crisis...again   I saw a picture of myself from christmas....and I really didn't like what I saw  I look way too big. I don't see it when I look in the mirror....but whenever I see a picture of myself...I feel the same...too big. I don't think I look nice & girly like I used to.  And so I'm sitting here wondering WTF to do  I know that I wouldn't look so bad if my bodyfat were lower...but it is unreasonable for me to stay at a low bodyfat...I simply can't do it...I've been trying for years and believe me ...if I could I would have done so already. This winter I've been leaner than I've ever been in the off season and I _still_ don't like what I see in a photograph.  I have no idea what to do w/ my training....I certainly am not going to start lifting  pink dumbells for 100 rep sets...maybe I'll try some full body circuit training or something...I don't know  

Anyway....my stupid gay workout from today.... I didn't even know what I was going to do. I wanted to squat but (*&&*** loser was curling in the squat rack    ...and I am definitely developing a knee issue in my left leg....  ...sorry for all the bitching


*Leg Press*  60 RI

270/5
270/5
270/6 ...wasn't paying attention
270/5

*Push Press* 60 RI

75/5
85/5
85/5
85/5
85/5

*BB Reverse Lunge* 60 Ri

65/8
75/6
75/6

...I so hate those   

*Cable Lateral* 60 RI

10/10 x 3


I don't know...I have no clue


Ran the stairs....2x2/10 ...30 sec RI


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

I highly doubt your too big.. but I guess it really doesnt matter what others think.  Wish I had some advice.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2005)

I do know what you about size.  IMO, LBM amount is an individual thing.  I'm happy with the amount I have and train accordingly to maintain.  I don't want anymore but I don't want to lose it either.  

No pink dumbells   But training for strength is an option too.  I like doing that mixed with high reps and try to stay out of the _typical _hypertrophy range.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

I think you are just over reacting because you are a girl and that is what girls do 

(Ducks as she throws something at me.  )




> 270/6 ...wasn't paying attention



that is priceless.


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I do know what you about size.  IMO, LBM amount is an individual thing.  I'm happy with the amount I have and train accordingly to maintain.  I don't want anymore but I don't want to lose it either.
> 
> No pink dumbells   But training for strength is an option too.  I like doing that mixed with high reps and try to stay out of the _typical _hypertrophy range.



Maybe once you start your log I'll be able to see what you do to maintain 

...but I train for strength as well....doesn't seem to make a difference...maybe I should go back to incredible amounts of volume so I don't grow anymore  ...I'm actually too lazy for that now, lol


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think you are just over reacting because you are a girl and that is what girls do
> 
> (Ducks as she throws something at me.  )


...actually...I was waiting for someone to say that, lol...that's ok...I know I'm a psycho girl sometimes 



> > 270/6 ...wasn't paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> that is priceless.



 ...


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Wild and NG - Let's get some names going for our log.

Here are some thoughts 

3 Hot Bitching Babes To Be 
Bikini Beach Bums  
The Buff & The Beautiful - OMG I'm getting a kick out of myself 

 I like the first one


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wild and NG - Let's get some names going for our log.
> 
> Here are some thoughts
> 
> ...



lol...too funny...I'm kinda partial to the buff and the beautiful  But I'm game for any of those...cause I am certainly bitchy and a bum


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2005)

those are good!  the buff and the beautiful does have a certain ring to it 

it may make us sound too nice though.  

my computer at work won't log onto our freaking network so i hopped on the mailroom intern's computer for a minute just so you'd know i'm not bailing or eating pizza.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Hows about The Bitching, The Buff & The Beautiful


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hows about The Bitching, The Buff & The Beautiful




Works for me...get 'er started up so I can get to bitching


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

training...off

cardio...40 min.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

done


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2005)

love the new journal title.    thank you both!  i'm feeling good today.  funny how a grilled cheese sandwich can perk me up.  errrrrr - just joking?


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> love the new journal title.    thank you both!  i'm feeling good today.  funny how a grilled cheese sandwich can perk me up.  errrrrr - just joking?



Kinda like the pizza did for me 

What? ...Jodi said today doesn't count


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Mexican, Beer and then Brownie(s) did for me too.  Now someone steal my scale and measuring tape please


----------



## Tank316 (May 17, 2005)

hey, where did you lovely ladies go?????


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

Hi Tank.    Long time no see.  Still competing?  We may as well whore up this journal.  It's not being used for anything else.


----------



## Tank316 (May 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hi Tank.    Long time no see.  Still competing?  We may as well whore up this journal.  It's not being used for anything else.


----------

